# Toys For Tots 2015 Drive



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Done.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Wasn't much but they were sent!

Thanks to all who put this together, again.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay...
After communicating with Toys For Tots Corporate and Cricket at Contractor Talk, it has been determined that the cut-off date for our members to donate their points to be used for Christmas 2015 is *Saturday, November 14, 2015*.

This gives CT enough time to coordinate with the Marines and in turn, the Marines to distribute the money to various locations around the U.S to buy and prepare the toys in time for this year's Christmas.

I ran out of thanks but...a big thanks to everyone donating their FREE points to a great cause!!!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Now that was a nice jump!

Rewards Points: 123,446


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

Donated my meager amount, Robie thank you for setting this up. I also want to thank CT for having the points system to allow this. I think we need a "Toys For Tots Posting Thread" to banter in and raise points.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

jstanton said:


> Donated my meager amount, Robie thank you for setting this up. I also want to thank CT for having the points system to allow this. I think we need a "Toys For Tots Posting Thread" to banter in and raise points.


Why not just have real discussions? :whistling


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I have cleaned up this thread. 

Please keep all comments (within this thread) related to the Toys For Tots 2015 Drive. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Since some folks have trouble with the truncated link to the spot to donate points, I am adding another link here. *DONATE POINTS*


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

BOOM! I met my goal - 2220 points.
(I feel so exhausted now)


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Loving seeing the growth....

Rewards Points: 133,759


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Is this thread not showing for some people as there's still a massive amount of people not putting there points in who I thought would be up for it.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

BCConstruction said:


> Is this thread not showing for some people as there's still a massive amount of people not putting there points in who I thought would be up for it.


Everyone should be able to view the thread but this is purely voluntary. We don't want anyone to feel obligated.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cricket said:


> Everyone should be able to view the thread but this is purely voluntary. We don't want anyone to feel obligated.



Was expecting it to get way more donations than it has and wondered if it was showing for some and not others.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Was expecting it to get way more donations than it has and wondered if it was showing for some and not others.


I can see it just fine.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

Cricket said:


> Loving seeing the growth....
> 
> Rewards Points: 133,759


how many points are still out there that could be donated :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can see it just fine.



I'm on tapatalk so can't see anyone's points. Just noticed the other day a large amount of the forum users still had points. After having a kid of me own no kid should go without toys at Christmas. Didn't used to care too much before I had a kid but now my outlook has changed drastically.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm on tapatalk so can't see anyone's points. Just noticed the other day a large amount of the forum users still had points. After having a kid of me own no kid should go without toys at Christmas. Didn't used to care too much before I had a kid but now my outlook has changed drastically.



Maybe there are lots of people without kids?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Maybe there are lots of people without kids?


I don't have any kids....that I'm aware of.:laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm on tapatalk so can't see anyone's points. Just noticed the other day a large amount of the forum users still had points. After having a kid of me own no kid should go without toys at Christmas. Didn't used to care too much before I had a kid but now my outlook has changed drastically.


It's a little early too. I think once November and the cooler weather gets here, the forum is busier and the points will flood in.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay, okay already. Put in my 3700.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Rewards Points: 140,863


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Just saw this.

What the  happened to my points?

I went to donate them to my coffee habit and ended up giving toys to kids.... man, I feel like crap.:whistling

(If you're reading this, dont listen to Cricket... you're a jackass if you dont donate your points).

(Sorry Cricket, some times I'm a bit rude... keeping to form)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got 380 pts since a couple days ago. I have a lot to say


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I read the first two pages of this but don't really understand this point thing. We get points for posting on here? Then we can donate these points to "HOPE" and it gets turned into TFT toys? 

Can somebody tell me more about how exactly this works? Is this the only thing the points are really good for? I'll gladly donate my 8xx points to TFT but just wondering how this all works.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

My nearly 7400pts are in the pot, should have put Hope close to 150k, so we are close to last year already with nearly a month to go.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

platinumLLC said:


> I read the first two pages of this but don't really understand this point thing. We get points for posting on here? Then we can donate these points to "HOPE" and it gets turned into TFT toys?
> 
> Can somebody tell me more about how exactly this works? Is this the only thing the points are really good for? I'll gladly donate my 8xx points to TFT but just wondering how this all works.


Go to the green navbar above and click "Rewards". That should explain everything.

Thanks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

platinumLLC said:


> I read the first two pages of this but don't really understand this point thing. We get points for posting on here? Then we can donate these points to "HOPE" and it gets turned into TFT toys?
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me more about how exactly this works? Is this the only thing the points are really good for? I'll gladly donate my 8xx points to TFT but just wondering how this all works.



You can redeem points for gift cards, tools and other goodies. But they do much more good going to TFT.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> You can redeem points for gift cards, tools and other goodies. But they do much more good going to TFT.


Thanks. I didn't even know about the point system. Another couple months and I might be able to get a 10 dollar gift card to lowes or something. So ya I think TFT would be a much better use for them. I'll go back to the first page and try to figure out how to donate to Hope.

Edit: Just donated my measly 822 points to Hope. Thanks to those involved in setting this up.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BxO_hPGE4g


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

The DIY site banning rob has really helped out T4T.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TxElectrician said:


> The DIY site banning rob has really helped out T4T.


The Lord works in mysterious ways...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

To donate now or later...that is the question...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> To donate now or later...that is the question...


How about now & later. Best candy and way to give:thumbup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*"Remember there's no such thing as a small act of kindness. Every act creates a ripple with no logical end." Scott Adams*

What all of you started here has begun to spread. 

Over on PaintTalk.com last night, the members were having a discussion about their reward points. One of the members wanted to give his points away to someone. I mentioned what y'all are doing here on ContractorTalk.com for the kids.

It hasn't been 24 hours yet and already they have donated 32,604 points to their own Hope account which will also be donated to Toys For Tots.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cricket said:


> *"Remember there's no such thing as a small act of kindness. Every act creates a ripple with no logical end." Scott Adams*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good work paint talk. Keep it up.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That's fantastic!

You let those Copy Cats over at PaintTalk know that there is no way they could ever donate as many points as we can here at CT. No way.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

A little competition, eh? 

I'm going to donate my few points at the last minute.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok it's on

Time to Start a Apple sucks thread or find a thread with Mike on it.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

tgeb said:


> That's fantastic!
> 
> You let those Copy Cats over at PaintTalk know that there is no way they could ever donate as many points as we can here at CT. No way.


That sounds like a challenge. :laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Ok it's on
> 
> Time to Start a Apple sucks thread or find a thread with Mike on it.


Bc, you've been gone for a while... Go start a painting discussion in the sub forum, that'll get some lips flapping.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Ok it's on
> 
> Time to Start a Apple sucks thread or find a thread with Mike on it.


I'm renting space inside your head, am I? God knows there's plenty. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm renting space inside your head, am I? God knows there's plenty. :laughing:



No doubt. You're my idol


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

OK, I finally donated the few points I had. I just plain forgot to do it last weekend. Is there any way to see what the total is? Also, has any thought been given to a way to contribute, monetarily, as a group? Like buying points (like you can do with airline miles) to donate? Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

66 Shelby said:


> OK, I finally donated the few points I had. I just plain forgot to do it last weekend. Is there any way to see what the total is? Also, has any thought been given to a way to contribute, monetarily, as a group? Like buying points (like you can do with airline miles) to donate? Just thinking out loud here.


Post #10 is a post from HOPE.
You can look at that anytime and it should give you an up to date total.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Current Rewards Points: 153,364


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

66 Shelby said:


> OK, I finally donated the few points I had. I just plain forgot to do it last weekend. Is there any way to see what the total is? Also, has any thought been given to a way to contribute, monetarily, as a group? Like buying points (like you can do with airline miles) to donate? Just thinking out loud here.


You cannot buy points, you can only earn them. 

You can find your local Toys For Tots drop off location and donate unwrapped toys or donate cash on their site though.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Cricket said:


> You cannot buy points, you can only earn them.
> 
> You can find your local Toys For Tots drop off location and donate unwrapped toys or donate cash on their site though.


I was just thinking out load. I know about the drop-off's for TFT. There's one at the local Publix market where the wife and I always drop off an armload every year. My problem with doing that is when I go toy shopping I always end up buying some expensive toy for myself :laughing: Although, I _do_ like my R/C helicopter....


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Here is your chance to *earn more points* for Hope.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/if-i-only-knew-then-what-i-know-now-points-giveaway-225737/


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Rewards Points: 158,571


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

jaydee said:


> thought you were going to post a pic. with snow.....






That is not necessary,pretty soon,you will see it out the windshield of your truck on the way to work.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I posted another points giveaway.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/interacting-client-neighbors-points-giveaway-226961/


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*ContractorTalk*
Rewards Points: 158,757

*PaintTalk*
Rewards Points: 40,347


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Cricket said:


> *ContractorTalk*
> Rewards Points: 158,757
> 
> *PaintTalk*
> Rewards Points: 40,347


So, if I understand this correctly, we are approaching a donation value near $2k already?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

2,000 points = $20


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Done


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

dido.^^


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

163,305


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm such a retard, I donated every point I have to myself. Let's try this again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

blacktop said:


> dido.^^


I sure read that wrong...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I sure read that wrong...


Dildo...me too.:laughing:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I am sure glad I am not the only crazy person that read that wrong.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Rewards Points: 168,753


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Pretty sure 250,000 is a reasonable target.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Before the cut off, or before Christmas?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

asevereid said:


> Before the cut off, or before Christmas?


Oh before the cutoff of course. Come on guys let's give some toys to unfortunate kids. 

Christmas truly is for kids. Let's make some kids happy this Christmas!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Oh before the cutoff of course. Come on guys let's give some toys to unfortunate kids.
> 
> Christmas truly is for kids. Let's make some kids happy this Christmas!


I'll try and do my part.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

What's the cutoff date again?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> What's the cutoff date again?


I need to look back to find out but I "think" it was mid November.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I am sure glad I am not the only crazy person that read that wrong.


And your surprised I spelt it Wong? Lol..


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

According to Robie, the *cutoff date is Saturday, November 14th*.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/toys-tots-2015-drive-224129/index3/#post3575769


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for looking that up, Small Town.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Cricket said:


> *ContractorTalk*
> Rewards Points: 158,757
> 
> *PaintTalk*
> Rewards Points: 40,347


It doesn't look like the Painters are trying very hard.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tgeb said:


> It doesn't look like the Painters are trying very hard.



Well they are painters. They don't try hard any day of the week.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

So.....if the cutoff is November 14.....

when do we start the "Campaign of Shame" so we can hit 250k?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> So.....
> 
> when do we start the "Campaign of Shame" so we can hit 250k?


Yesterday


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> And your surprised I spelt it *Wong*? Lol..


Ahah! You did hang chinee dwywall!!!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Dwywaw dat funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tgeb said:


> By the way, how are the painters doing?
> 
> No chance they could ever catch up.....


Well they're painters after all - tend to gloss over the important stuff -and the rest they just brush aside.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Just posting to see how many points are left, I think I donated all of them


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Yup they are gone, Now I can put up as many useless posts as i can and not feel guilty about it


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Pearce Services said:


> Yup they are gone, Now I can put up as many useless posts as i can and not feel guilty about it


That's what I've been doing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

We know...


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't think anyone would notice.


----------



## Hope (Dec 22, 2014)

It's time to start getting serious about this now.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just dropped another 422 every point counts.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Total for us app users


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

tntservices said:


> total for us app users


214,149


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I keep seeing users with thousands of post thinking god that user is greedy, then I realize I am looking at the post count not their points.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Can't do it from the app, can you?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Can't do it from the app, can you?



No. You have a browser on your phone though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> No. You have a browser on your phone though. :thumbsup:



When it comes to phone browsing, as far as I'm concerned CT does not even exist. I'm waiting to donate my points so I only have to go to the website once. 

I always forget to visit CT when I'm at the desk using a real computer.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'll wait until that last second to donate mine...and suck in that oooohhh/aaaaaaahhhh moment from everybody's comments


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Hope said:


> Let's get this done.


We have two weeks to donate points. It looks like 350,000 points is doable. We have 215,000+ right now.

The season is upon us. Put a smile on a kid's face!

Thanks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Robie said:


> We have two weeks to donate points. It looks like 350,000 points is doable. We have 215,000+ right now.
> 
> The season is upon us. Put a smile on a kid's face!
> 
> Thanks.


post a link so i can donate these 1000 Mike and Barri battle points


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Click *here to donate* your points. 

The username you need to enter (to donate to) is: Hope


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> We have two weeks to donate points. It looks like 350,000 points is doable. We have 215,000+ right now.
> 
> The season is upon us. Put a smile on a kid's face!
> 
> Thanks.



So is that like $2150?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Thanks again, Robie, for getting this set up last year. You too Cricket


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

asevereid said:


> I thought the P&R posts weren't assigned points?


Not included in post counts but get points


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Cricket said:


> Hey y'all. I may have an idea that could make it possible for you to earn some extra points to use however you wish.
> 
> I am in need of some extra home improvement type articles (original) for DIYChatroom, that would be posted *here*.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting idea... if we provide drawings / pics are extra points available?...

.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Time is getting close boys and girls.....


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Would you post the date again


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TxElectrician said:


> Would you post the date again


November 14th....


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

just sent another 600+ I don't even know how I accumulated those so fast.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

220,449 as of this post.

I know we can get to 350,000.....I know it!

Only 7 days left.

Please donate the points you are given for free to help put a smile on a kid's face this Christmas.

It's a good thing.....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Going to get at least 1000.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just donated 666 points


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Just donated 666 points



Couldn't you wait till you had at least one more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kiteman said:


> Couldn't you wait till you had at least one more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point. pun intended.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Times nearing. Lots of kids going to be happy


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Good work guys.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Just donated mine again.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope just stole another 776. I can't believe you guys would rather help kids than get a tshirt... I was just thinking, you know what I need, I need another tshirt that I can get all dirty because all the suppliers havent given me enough yet...:whistling

Damn kids and their wanting a decent Christmas... 

I know we're not supposed to "shame" anyone into the donation but what if we "shun" them? How about if we just start a "list of losers" who haven't donated and then congratulate them on their ability to avoid peer pressure? I mean, I wouldnt do that:whistling. If losers is too harsh we can say winners to make them feel dumb, I mean smart.

Just kidding, I support everyone and their selfishness.:laughing:








:no:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Another 1025 to Hope!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I haven't checked how many points I have, can't see them on the phone. I know it's not many.

Need to talk more the next few days


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TxElectrician said:


> I haven't checked how many points I have, can't see them on the phone. I know it's not many.
> 
> Need to talk more the next few days


You have 168.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Cleaned out my meager stash again


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Deckhead said:


> Hope just stole another 776. I can't believe you guys would rather help kids than get a tshirt... I was just thinking, you know what I need, I need another tshirt that I can get all dirty because all the suppliers havent given me enough yet...:whistling
> 
> Damn kids and their wanting a decent Christmas...
> 
> ...


There are 3-4 guys that could put us at the 350K goal...if they wanted to...just sayin'....:whistling


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Robie said:


> Aren't they assembled in Mexico?
> 
> For that coin, I'd be driving a Benz.


You made Mike get off his couch and go take a picture. :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> Ah, a union supporter. Welcome to the team, Mike!


I can see this getting ugly fast!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> You made Mike get off his couch and go take a picture. :thumbup: :laughing:


I think I'll test drive a new mega-vehicle and take lots of pictures of it sitting at my house.....:laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Did I read somewhere that CT would be donating toys this year instead of money, or was that just an idea tossed out?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I think it's just cash...

Man... Leo, Kap and Hdavis could really make a huge difference on this


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Those are fighting words


All the illegals in MI live in Lansing. And Lansing was the home of the former Oldsmobile brand. So guess where the management of THAT production comes from?

Yup, you ARE driving your father's Olds.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TxElectrician said:


> Did I read somewhere that CT would be donating toys this year instead of money, or was that just an idea tossed out?


It will be cash. 

That cash goes to headquarters in Quanico, VA

They disperse the cash to the volunteer centers around the nation.

They buy the toys locally.

This way, everyone here at CT gets their area represented with toys instead of it just going to four points of the compass. And,the local merchants get a boost.

Everyone wins....


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Not sure if I missed it what is the point to dollar ratio? Not that it matters anything helps in a time of need just curious.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

2,000 points = $20

If we meet our goal of 350,000 points, that will turn into $3500.00 worth of toys.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

We have 236,197 right now....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> All the illegals in MI live in Lansing. And Lansing was the home of the former Oldsmobile brand. So guess where the management of THAT production comes from?
> 
> Yup, you ARE driving your father's Olds.


...


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Robie said:


> We have 236,197 right now....


Dropped the 388 I had yesterday. More to come Friday.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

What about CT people who have not logged in for a few years and don't even remember that they have an account? Can we commandeer those points being that they probably wouldn't miss them anyway?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

tedanderson said:


> What about CT people who have not logged in for a few years and don't even remember that they have an account? Can we commandeer those points being that they probably wouldn't miss them anyway?


No, we cannot do that.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Cricket said:


> No, we cannot do that.


DOH! I was going to suggest that even if we "skim" a little off of everyone who doesn't donate, we'll meet the goal.

Oh well.. back to the posting.
:whistling


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright, crunch time.

Trex does suck.

Apple is a hipster bullchit product.

Kap talks too much.

Weed should be legal everywhere.

Obama is a hack.

Canadians are just unhappy Americans.

Atheist are dumb.

Most Christians are hypocrite's

Worm drives are compensation for a small pecker.

Festool uses inferior plastic for systainers.

Ford sucks.

Dodge sucks (except the 5.9 I drive)

Chevy gassers suck.

Gay people should be left alone.

Black people are fine, its our institutions that suck.

And last but not least

Thank you Rob, CT, and Cricket for making all this happen... quite a bit of a different tune than last year:laughing: (until this post)

350k here we come.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

And this post is just for 2 points and say what an azzhole that last guy is.

Let'er rip boys!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I'll throw in my 2 cents (points) worth into the conversation


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

When


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

is the


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

last moment


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

we can


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Deckhead said:


> And this post is just for 2 points and say what an azzhole that last guy is.
> 
> Let'er rip boys!


After all that....what are you doing with 798 points still in your holster?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

donate


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Friends,


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

points to


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Romans,


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Unbelievable. Just googled "hope". CT came up 2nd page


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Countrymen....


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

apply to


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

this years


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Hope donation?

Tom


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

...lend me your ears....


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Robie said:


> After all that....what are you doing with 798 points still in your holster?:whistling:laughing:


You got it all wrong, this "shame" in which we speak of doesn't belong to me. I am above shame. I choose to garner all of my points to show how charitable I am at the end of it all. 

Or maybe, I just waited so I could do 800?

(Or maybe I'm a dumbass and thought I donated them the other day... nah, that can't be it, I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and gosh darn it... people like me)


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> (Or maybe I'm a dumbass and thought I donated them the other day... nah, that can't be it, I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and gosh darn it... people like me)


Sally Fields...1985 Oscar acceptance speech?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Robie said:


> After all that....what are you doing with 798 points still in your holster?:whistling:laughing:


In honor of Bob

"..."


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

"What About Bob"


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Robie said:


> Sally Fields...1985 Oscar acceptance speech?


I was just prepping for this years dickhead of the year award.

Stuart Smalley, old SNL by the hack senator in Minnesota. That reminds WTF is wrong with you guys in Minnesota that you can't find someone better?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Robie said:


> Sally Fields...1985 Oscar acceptance speech?


I was thinking Sarah Palin


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I love that y'all are so passionate about this program, but please make sure we are truly posting, instead of just adding a single word for 2 lousy points. Let's not risk this program.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I love that y'all are so passionate about this program, but please make sure we are truly posting, instead of just adding a single word for 2 lousy points. Let's not risk this program.


Here comes the party poopers lol.

Will the points be going to programs throughout North America or just the USA?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

So, did anyone google it?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> You got it all wrong, this "shame" in which we speak of doesn't belong to me. I am above shame. I choose to garner all of my points to show how charitable I am at the end of it all.
> 
> Or maybe, I just waited so I could do 800?
> 
> (Or maybe I'm a dumbass and thought I donated them the other day... nah, that can't be it, I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and gosh darn it... people like me)


You wanted a hat instead, dint ya?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

SectorSecurity said:


> Will the points be going to programs throughout North America or just the USA?



Good question. Do we have any US Marines in Canada?

The Toys for Tots program is run by the US Marines. We can have them invade Canada if you like. 


And I have to agree with Cricket, if we get out of hand with this, (posting three useless words just to gain a couple points), they will probably shut this down.

It took a lot of work on Crickets end last year to get us to this point, don't ruin it......


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Cricket said:


> I love that y'all are so passionate about this program, but please make sure we are truly posting, instead of just adding a single word for 2 lousy points. Let's not risk this program.


Sorry, please accept my apologies for such an aggresses faux pax. 

It was an attempt at humor, stringing the posts together to ask the question (other posters got in the way--damn them!!!!);

When is the last moment we can transfer our points to Hope to have them apply to this years donation?

Tom


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

tgeb said:


> Good question. Do we have any US Marines in Canada?
> 
> The Toys for Tots program is run by the US Marines. We can have them invade Canada if you like.
> 
> ...


Just be sure you bring the beer eh!

Missed that detail of the program.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> Sorry, please accept my apologies for such an aggresses faux pax.
> 
> It was an attempt at humor, stringing the posts together to ask the question (other posters got in the way--damn them!!!!);
> 
> ...


Saturday, November 14th, 2015
11:59 PM.

You were talking about me, weren't you?

God, I hate to get my hands slapped by the Nuns....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

SectorSecurity said:


> Here comes the party poopers lol.
> 
> Will the points be going to programs throughout North America or just the USA?


There is a Toys For Tots program in Canada but it is localized and completely civilian.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> You wanted a hat instead, dint ya?


So close. If I could just buy a $20 hat...:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Robie said:


> Saturday, November 14th, 2015
> 11:59 PM.
> 
> You were talking about me, weren't you?
> ...


Hey, it happens. Hickory stick, little rubber point and wham-o, sore knuckles...


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Robie said:


> Saturday, November 14th, 2015
> 11:59 PM.


Eastern time or UTC?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

tedanderson said:


> eastern time or utc?


hst


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dumped what i had left yesterday.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Another measly 136.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Another measly 136.



You need to get your priorities straight Jonathan. Too much work, not enough CT. :laughing:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> You need to get your priorities straight Jonathan. Too much work, not enough CT. :laughing:


We are all much better off with me keeping my mouth shut 99.8% of the time.

You know it....

I know it....

Robie definitely knows it.....

(even Cricket is vaguely aware)

Think of it as my Christmas present to all of CT. :jester:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> We are all much better off with me keeping my mouth shut 99.8% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe in the deep dark basement (I stay away from that place, the crazies are down there...)

But not up here. You're a welcome poster.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Maybe in the deep dark basement (I stay away from that place, the crazies are down here...)
> 
> But not up here. You're a welcome poster.


He likes dogs!


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok my turn


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

1,000th post:

Just sent my 3,176 points to Hope.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Ive got to go to my laptop to see how many points I have and to donate, still haven't figured out how to do it with my phone


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

56, oh well guess every little bit helps


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Just sent another 94 points


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm excited to see the big finish... When all the hoarders jump in and make this go over the top.

That'll be so cool.. Won't it Leo? Kap? Hdavis?....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

78,635 needed to meet the goal!

Around 19 hours left.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

5294 sent


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Just added 1320 points...


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I think by the end of the day, there will be a lot of pointless contractors.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Just adding to my count for later today.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Robie said:


> Come on folks....even if you know someone who doesn't post anymore and they have points accumulated...send them a PM and ask them to donate.


I just sent Finley, JF, Darwin and Jimmy Wonton a PM. They're not responding to me though. What's up with that! :jester:


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Adding my count... After this post :whistling


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I just sent Finley, JF, Darwin and Jimmy Wonton a PM. They're not responding to me though. What's up with that! :jester:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:...Yeah, I gave that some thought after it was too late to edit it....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Almost 5K from me.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's about 7:30 here. How much time left (I don't count good)


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> Marine Toys for Tots
> 
> Hope's Avatar
> 
> ...


Current level....


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Only 20 from me after this.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Another 396 from me.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

SmallTownGuy said:


> It's about 7:30 here. How much time left (I don't count good)


Hawaii is 4 hours behind you. When it's 11:59 PM in Hawaii, it will be 3:59 AM on the 15th for you.


I think......

You will have until 3:59 tomorrow morning to donate.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robie said:


> Hawaii is 4 hours behind you. When it's 11:59 PM in Hawaii, it will be 3:59 AM on the 15th for you.
> 
> 
> I think......
> ...


Thanks Robie. I'm gonna give up what I got now.

EDIT: 616 points.

I'm done looking for arguments to gen up points with!!!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Robie said:


> Hawaii is 4 hours behind you. When it's 11:59 PM in Hawaii, it will be 3:59 AM on the 15th for you.
> 
> 
> I think......
> ...


Ugh, who can stay up that late? :sad:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

dom-mas said:


> Not sure how to give these points away or if it's too late but the mods/admin are welcome to take mine


Click the Donate link in my signature
Type in Hope as the recipient
Type in the amount of points you want to donate.

Thanks!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Well you certainly didn't get 30K points from talking topside.
> 
> Topside points would only equal 7600 points.
> 
> ...


A point without a distinction... why are you trying to provoke negativity... let it go Leo...


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Good morning, what was the final tally?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> Marine Toys for Tots
> Join Date: Dec 2014
> Posts: 14
> *Rewards Points: 324,829*



Hope's point tally as of right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

This post is by "Hope".

So you can always click the link and see the total:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/toys-tots-2015-drive-224129/#post3570481


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

KAP said:


> That's a little presumptuous... I had other plans for those points for something else that I had asked about last year and had been working on it up until yesterday, but also gave 1320 already... since that hasn't worked out as I hoped in the short term but may long term...
> 
> It seems there is just shy of 58,000 points left to hit 350,000... whatever points are donated to the pot before the close of the program I give authorization for the mods to transfer the same from my points count (as I don't know what time it actually stops)...
> 
> ...


Been giving my points tp Hope all along.

Looks like those numbers are the post count not points.

Good challenge though....


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just to throw it out there if anyone cares, all Allied Building Product locations are teaming up and doing a Toys for Tots give away that starts tomorrow. All you need to do is go to a branch and drop it off in the box and either get a free hoodie or T-shirt depending on where you live.

I understand donating "points" is admirable but I think spending a few actual of our own dollars to give actual presents we choose ourselves, would be a nice gesture.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Just to throw it out there if anyone cares, all Allied Building Product locations are teaming up and doing a Toys for Tots give away that starts tomorrow. All you need to do is go to a branch and drop it off in the box and either get a free hoodie or T-shirt depending on where you live.
> 
> I understand donating "points" is admirable but I think spending a few actual of our own dollars to give actual presents we choose ourselves, would be a nice gesture.


Here is a page where you can find out where to drop off the toys in your area.

http://www.toysfortots.org/donate/toys.aspx


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Just to throw it out there if anyone cares, all Allied Building Product locations are teaming up and doing a Toys for Tots give away that starts tomorrow. All you need to do is go to a branch and drop it off in the box and either get a free hoodie or T-shirt depending on where you live.
> 
> I understand donating "points" is admirable but I think spending a few actual of our own dollars to give actual presents we choose ourselves, would be a nice gesture.



Here is an Allied Building Products locator page....

https://www.alliedbuilding.com/About/AlliedBranches


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like hope's total is still climbing... It might not be to late.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> Looks like hope's total is still climbing... It might not be to late.


Cricket is away and this cannot be taken care of until she gets back. Plus, it's the weekend....nothing going to happen.

The deadline was for us at CT. The Marines have a different date which is the absolute latest they can receive donations and make toys happen this Christmas. I didn't want to wait until the very last minute...._what can go wrong, will go wrong._

I didn't want to risk what happened last year so made the deadline a little ahead of when the Marines need the donation.

As long as the HOPE avatar is still showing points, it means Cricket hasn't transferred anything yet.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Still climbing!.... :whistling

Up to 335,205... :clap:

.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

When's the marines deadline?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> When's the marines deadline?


November 30th.

That's for cash donations they receive...not for actual toys dropped off.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Cricket gets back the 23rd


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Cricket gets back the 23rd


Since she can't do anything until the 23rd, does that mean people can continue to donate points until then if they choose?

.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

KAP said:


> Since she can't do anything until the 23rd, does that mean people can continue to donate points until then if they choose?
> 
> .


Yes.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> Yes.


Oh... :blink:

OK... :thumbsup:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I need to go start a couple of arguments so I can get the last 200 points in make it a clean 2000 for me.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> I need to go start a couple of arguments so I can get the last 200 points in make it a clean 2000 for me.



No you don't.
Because I said so....:whistling

However, I wanted to do just that - get my points to 2K. But once I got 2K, I went on... rolled it up to 2220.

Just finished my last arg, will seek rehab tomorrow...

I've posted more this fall than in all my previous time on CT. You are welcome T4T.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> What ever happened to Omerta?


...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Well, not any more!!! (looks sternly)


Never was. We just never told you about it. You might not be trusted....:whistling


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

A big thanks to Al (deckman22) for donating his 4088 points!!!

That brings the total to 348,276.

We are just 1724 points shy of our 350,000 goal!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Robie said:


> We are just 1724 points shy of our 350,000 goal!


So that means that 100 people can collectively donate 18 points each... or 50 people can scarf up 36.. or 25 of us can do 72 a piece. I'll rack up a few more posts and put my 72 in.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

1704 short....


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

1632 to go.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Can I still donate to finish it off?


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

1344


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

1696

Never really understood what the points were for, so may as well put them to good use.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

JR Shepstone said:


> Can I still donate to finish it off?


Yup. We are waiting for Cricket to get back so the points can get to corporate...Leo said she is supposed to be back on the 23rd.

Thanks!!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Did railman steal some of hopes points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

351,452


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

500,000 next year should be a pice of cake now that we have the hang of it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> 351,452


I refuse to click the [THANKS] button on a Leo post.

Thanks Leo.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Leo G said:


> 351,452





Robie said:


>


Wow, I really never thought we'd get to 350K. :clap::clap:

Amazing job everyone, I'll throw the rest of mine in before the boss gets back....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I refuse to click the [THANKS] button on a Leo post.
> 
> Thanks Leo.


I don't blame you. I didn't do anything other then copy and paste the number.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

So what's the 8204 points for Leo ?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I was waiting to the end.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

blacktop said:


> So what's the 8204 points for Leo ?


Silver on Amazon....

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...eywords=silver+bullion&sprefix=silver,aps,184


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robie said:


> Silver on Amazon....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...eywords=silver+bullion&sprefix=silver,aps,184


I can give him a better deal then that! On the Morgans .


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

blacktop said:


> I can give him a better deal then that! On the Morgans .


Uhhhh....since I'm his broker...forward that "deal" to me and I'll have my girl contact Leo's girl and see what [STRIKE]we can screw you out of[/STRIKE] kind of a good deal we can make for both parties....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm interested in that SAE for $14,995


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robie said:


> Uhhhh....since I'm his broker...forward that "deal" to me and I'll have my girl contact Leo's girl and see what [STRIKE]we can screw you out of[/STRIKE] kind of a good deal we can make for both parties....


LOL!!! I Know what It's worth . 


Remember the double die 1995 pennies? I thought I was going to make a killing on those !! Thinking they would be rare and not so plentiful ...Turned out after buying $400 worth of pennies I was wrong! Everyone probably has one in their pocket!! :sad: 


Can't go wrong with Silver tho!!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I'm interested in that SAE for $14,995


Sorry ! Can't help you on that one!! :whistling


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

This is really turning negatives towards a good thing. Mike and I constantly making fun of each other and calling each other names just gave some kids some toys.

Mike, I vow next year to push it a little more in the summer, sorry bout that.:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

194


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I believe Cricket is due back tomorrow.

We have one last day to donate points. Even if you only have 20 points...they add up and can insure another kid gets a toy and a smile this Christmas.

Thanks again everyone. I think we can call this effort a total success!

Rob


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I will be back tomorrow to get this all settled up.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Rewards Points: 351,930


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robie said:


> I believe Cricket is due back tomorrow.
> 
> We have one last day to donate points. Even if you only have 20 points...they add up and can insure another kid gets a toy and a smile this Christmas.
> 
> ...





Cricket said:


> Rewards Points: 351,930


Add 120 please...


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Rewards Points: 352,612


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

So what does 352,000 points translate to in dollars?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I believe that would be $3,520.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Oohh crap, the boss is back. ...I'll be emptying my cache' of points pronto...


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

You sure that we couldn't just give them all a bunch of tape measures and Bic pens? What kid doesn't like measuring things?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Bic pens? Seriously?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Another 100 tossed into the mix...

Merry Christmas to the Tots.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Blacktop gave me 198 points, thanks.

I put them here.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Reached the stretch goal, good job guys.


----------

